# Need a good quality Earphone suggestion @ Rs 2000



## sanudigit (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi
I need some useful suggestion from you guys. I want to purchase a earphone . Now I do not want those Headphones hung over my head like helmets.Hence my choices have been restricted to 1) Plain earphones ( I already have a budget Sony MDR E-10 earphones which are ok but almost no bass). Or 2) Canal -Ear phones.
My requirement is mainly high bit rate Mp3s  @ 320 KBps or some DVDrip / BDRip movies.I like Bass but sound quality also should be great. I mainly listen to Downtempo / Lo-Fi / Ambient music which need very good earphones for perfect surround experience.
Now my questions are 1) Whether to go for earphones or 2) In-Ear canal type earphones ?

2) Which brand / model to go for. I have shortlisted to
 1) Sennheiser 2) Sony 3) Any other. I have wasted a lot of money in buying cheap earphones and they have a very poor experience . This type I have decided to get full review / info from all those who already have it and go for it. I dont mind to spend even a few bucks extra but it should worth it.Please help me out.
Thanks


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 7, 2011)

one thing i want to mention.
earphones (like ipod ones, and THESE > *images.mylot.com/userImages/images/postphotos/1915889.jpg ) are horrible, always.

go for canalphones (or In Ear Monitors, or iem's in short)

for 2k, go for brainwavz m1 @ 1950. order thru mp4nation to get cheaper rates and slow delivery or pristine note for fast delivery and added expense.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/139674-brainwavz-m1-value-money-earphones.html


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 7, 2011)

m1 @ 1900 

m2 @ 2.5K . 

Extended to 2.5K and Get those awesome M2.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 7, 2011)

You should go for in-ear-module (IEM) which is a term used for the ones that go inside your ear canal.
Ordinary earphones wont do justice to the sound quality as the good earbuds are at a higher price range so don't bother about them
Since you like Bass, I would recommend you the Brainwavz M2 at a price of 2.5k.
If you dont want that bass and want a pretty neutral sounding iem then go for the Brainwavz M1 at 1.9k.
Alternatively, you could also check out the soundmagic Pl 50 as its known to have good mids and highs for the price.

Check out reviews on all three of them at head-fi, techpowerup, inearmatters and other review sites.

Sadly, the two earphones that you had in mind arent good in case of iems at this price point.
I have an M2 myself and i'm proud to say that i love the bass on the M2.
If you want something more like neutralized (that happens for M1 since it doesnt have the bass of M2) then go for m1 or pl50.
You can't get everything at your price but you will be satisfied with the M2.


----------



## sanudigit (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all
Thanks for the responses . Now that is all I was wondering . All 3 about Brainwavz. No one talks about Sennheiser or Sony.Are they too mych hyped


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 7, 2011)

I only read good reviews about the sony top model that costs a bomb.
Sennheisers are good for headphones and for iem, only the sennheiser IE8 deserves attention, which is its flagship model.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 7, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> Ordinary earphones wont do justice to the sound quality as the good earbuds are at a higher price range so don't bother about them


there are "good" earbuds ?!?!?!



sanudigit said:


> Hi all
> Thanks for the responses . Now that is all I was wondering . All 3 about Brainwavz. No one talks about Sennheiser or Sony.Are they too mych hyped


sony headphones are crap. good sennheisers cost a lot, and sennheiser does not make good iems at you budget, but you may find a few ok-ok "headphones", like over the head ones.

go for brainwavz, they are the best bet.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 7, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> there are "good" earbuds ?!?!?!



There are plenty of good earbuds too my friend 
Take for example -
Yuin PK1
NineWave NW-Studio Pro
CrossRoads HR1
Sennheiser MX90vc
And many more 
But just that they will hurt your wallet a lot


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 8, 2011)

hey, thanks for that!!!

what are their approx costs?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 8, 2011)

google for that , or check out amazon


----------

